# Free Mac OS X video editing software



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Saw this over on another forum I visit frequently and thought you Mac Gurus would like this. One of these days I will get around to buying myself a piece of FRUIT! 

http://www.arboretum.com/


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Looks a good program for the Mac power user.

Cheers!


----------

